# reloj ruso (pronunciación) - j + r/l, ¿sonora o sorda?



## Caballero negro

¿Cómo se pronuncia una "J" delante de una "L" o "R"? Es decir, ¿es sonora o sorda? Por ejemplo, "un relo*J L*atvio" o "un relo*J R*uso"


----------



## jmx

Vaya, nunca se me había ocurrido. Probablemente debe ser sonora entre los que pronunciamos esa 'j', pero me parece que la mayoría de hispanohablantes simplemente no pronuncia nada.


----------



## ACQM

¡Pero es que la jota suena diferente de una zona a otra dentro de una misma provincia! ¿Qué forma de español quieres estudiar? ¿Realmente necesitas distinguirlas?


----------



## Caballero negro

ACQM said:


> ¡Pero es que la jota suena diferente de una zona a otra dentro de una misma provincia! ¿Qué forma de español quieres estudiar? ¿Realmente necesitas distinguirlas?



Estoy escribiendo un artículo dedicado a la fonología del español mexicano. Yo mismo hablo ese dialecto, por eso me interesa saber si la jota se pronuncia como sonora delante de L y R, para poder ponerlo en mi artículo.


----------



## madafe

Yo sí la pronuncio. Acabo de probar.

En realidad no sé a qué se refiere con sorda, he asumido que significa "no pronunciarla".


----------



## Agró

madafe said:


> En realidad no sé a qué se refiere con sorda, he asumido que significa "no pronunciarla".


Eso sería "muda".
Un sonido sordo es aquel en cuya realización no vibran las cuerdas vocales: /p/, por ejemplo, en contraste con /b/.


----------



## Aviador

madafe said:


> […] En realidad no sé a qué se refiere con sorda, he asumido que significa "no pronunciarla".


En fonética, _sonoro_ significa que un sonido se realiza haciendo vibrar las cuerdad vocales y _sordo_ que no. Por ejemplo, en castellano el sonido representado por la ge ante _i_ y _e_ es sordo (gente) y ante _a_, _o_ y _u_ es sonoro (gato).


----------



## madafe

Agró said:


> Eso sería "muda".
> Un sonido sordo es aquel en cuya realización no vibran las cuerdas vocales: /p/, por ejemplo, en contraste con /b/.





Aviador said:


> En fonética, _sonoro_ significa que un sonido se realiza haciendo vibrar las cuerdad vocales y _sordo_ que no. Por ejemplo, en castellano el sonido representado por la ge ante _i_ y _e_ es sordo (gente) y ante _a_, _o_ y _u_ es sonoro (gato).



Geniales las explicaciones de ambos, son muy amables.

Gracias.


----------



## Agró

Volviendo al problema inicial, T. Navarro Tomás señala que la -j en posición final de palabra suele neutralizarse (desaparecer) en el habla habitual, así que la realización más probable es [relórúso].


----------



## Caballero negro

Agró said:


> Volviendo al problema inicial, T. Navarro Tomás señala que la -j en posición final de palabra suele neutralizarse (desaparecer) en el habla habitual, así que la realización más probable es [relórúso].



Ahora entiendo, es muy similar a la situación en la que se omite S o Z al final de la palabra, si se encuentra delante de una R. Por exemplo, yo nunca oí a nadie pronunciar "más remedio" como /maz rremedio/, sino como /márremedio/.


----------



## Keahi

Hola Caballero negro.
Eso por lo visto es de acuerdo al lugar donde escuches esto.
En castellano las palabras se pronuncian tal como se escriben.
Más remedio, yo la he he escuchado así con S antes de Remedio, pero es verdad que algunas personas de Andalucía a veces no pronuncian la S al final de las palabras, pero eso es cuestión de su acento.
En cuanto a Reloj, sólo he escuchado a los niños pequeños que omitan a la J final.
Supongo que sucede igual con las personas que suelen omitir letras al hablar, lo cual es incorrecto, por ejemplo:
Está chalao (chalado).
Ose, venga por favó (José, venga por favor).
Está chupao, (chupado).
Todas estas pronunciaciones las oirás, sobre todo en el habla coloquial y muy a menudo, pero no son correctas.
En castellano si tú tienes una "J" deberías pronunciarla si quieres hacerlo bien.
Un abrazo.


----------



## duvija

Keahi said:


> Hola Caballero negro.
> Eso por lo visto es de acuerdo al lugar donde escuches esto.
> En castellano las palabras se pronuncian tal como se escriben.  *(ni una, en todo el alfabeto).
> *.


----------



## Keahi

En serio????


----------



## Wandering JJ

Según mi diccionario Collins: reloj [reˈlo ] SM  (grande)  clock; [de pulsera] watch.


----------



## duvija

Keahi said:


> En serio????



100/%. Si querés, escribite todo el alfabeto y mirá las letras una por una. Cada una tiene más de una pronunciación, según donde esté en la sílaba o según donde caiga en la palabra, dependiendo de las que la rodean. Si querés te hago la lista. Siempre estuve por hacerla para este foro.


----------



## Lurrezko

duvija said:


> 100/%. Si querés, escribite todo el alfabeto y mirá las letras una por una. Cada una tiene más de una pronunciación, según donde esté en la sílaba o según donde caiga en la palabra, dependiendo de las que la rodean. Si querés te hago la lista. Siempre estuve por hacerla para este foro.



Concuerdo. Cualquiera replica a una fonóloga veterana y beligerante.

Un saludo


----------



## Keahi

Hola Wandering.
El diccionario al que aludes ha recogido la pronunciación sin "J" final, pero no es una pronunciación correcta, es una cuestión de acento regional, tal como en  "Usté" (Usted) y muchos otros ejemplos.
En castellano, lees tal como está escrito y viceversa. Las letras tienen un sonido determinado que hace que no tengas que memorizar todo el diccionario.
Si eres un empresario y contratas a una secretaria no tienes que estarle repitiendo que escriba Reloj, mientras tú le dices "Reló".
Imagina la cantidad de jerga técnica que se utilizan en los juzgados, allí se trata de todo, negligencias médicas, servicios de electricidad, telefonía, hasta si el perro de la vecina te ha mordido.
La persona que transcribe todas esas cosas tendría que ser especialista en todos esos campos para no cometer faltas ortográficas al escribir.
Así, si a ella le dicen "Transformación", lo escribirá así. (Si está correctamente pronunciada).
Pero si le dicen, "La vaca del vecino lo golpeó", también podría ser "La baca del vecino lo golpeó", la diferencia se hace cuando la palabra es pronunciada.
También "Se va a casar", (un novio).
Se va a cazar, (una persona que persigue animales).
Abrasar y abrazar, Cesto y Sexto, Insipiente e incipiente, etc.
Si lo pronuncias mal, seguro lo escribirás mal.
En cuanto a la palabra Reloj, aquí hay un artículo del profesor Amando de Miguel http://www.libertaddigital.com/opinion/amando-de-miguel/prosodia-como-pronunciar-35513/
no tiene pierde.
Un abrazo.


----------



## inib

duvija said:


> Si querés te hago la lista. Siempre estuve por hacerla para este foro.


Me encantaría que lo hicieras. (No porque no te crea, sino por lo mucho que iba a aprender - me ha quedado demostrado una y otra vez que no somos conscientes de lo que pronunciamos en el propio idioma, y claro, en la lengua "adoptada" muchos ni empezamos a sospechar los entresijos que puede haber").


----------



## Keahi

Vaya, una vez más estoy equivocado entonces, pero no creo que mirando el alfabeto pueda saber como se pronuncia una palabra, que estamos hablando de ellas.
Solo que en esto del lenguaje doy mi opinión, que sólo es eso, tal como a mí me enseñaron en la escuela, dichosas décadas aquellas.
Recuerdo que un compañero de aula cuyos padres eran norteamericanos le replicaba a la profesora que su nombre debería pronunciarse "Jarold" (Harold), a lo que ella respondía, yo hablo en castellano y el castellano se pronuncia tal como se escribe y así de vez en cuando volvían a la discusión. Ya parecían un matrimonio.
Entonces para ti supongo "Reló", está bien. ¿No es así?


----------



## duvija

Para largar la lista del alfabeto, tengo que pedirle permiso a algún mod, porque si hago todo eso y me lo borran por estar 'fuera del alcance de este foro', los ahorco.


----------



## duvija

Lurrezko said:


> Concuerdo. Cualquiera replica a una fonóloga veterana y beligerante.
> 
> Un saludo



Aclaremos. Lo de 'beligerante' te lo admito, pero ¿veterana?. ¿En base a qué hacés estas acusaciones? Si me llamás 'veterana', yo te llamo 'pelado' y chau. Así nomás... sin verificarlo.


----------



## Keahi

OK.
Pero puedes decir al menos, ¿Cuántos sonidos tiene la letra A?
Ceo que con eso me conformaría.
Y perdona mi ignorancia pero siempre he pensado que en castellano tenía un solo sonido.


----------



## inib

duvija said:


> Para largar la lista del alfabeto, tengo que pedirle permiso a algún mod, porque si hago todo eso y me lo borran por estar 'fuera del alcance de este foro', los ahorco.


Montamos un "escrache". BROMA, que quede claro, clarísimo.


----------



## duvija

Keahi said:


> OK.
> Pero puedes decir al menos, ¿Cuántos sonidos tiene la letra A?
> Ceo que con eso me conformaría.
> Y perdona mi ignorancia pero siempre he pensado que en castellano tenía un sólo sonido.



La /a/ tiene al menos tres. En sílaba cerrada, en sílaba abierta dependiendo de la consonante siguiente, y al final de palabra plural o sea que después vendría una /s/ (y bien sabemos cómo varía la /s/). 

Cuando alguien dice ¿Cómo se las arreglan los nativos de español?- cuando tienen palabras iguales como 
singular: _la puerta_, 
plural:   _la() puerta()   _(por comernos las [s] finales)

No es cierto. Si miran (ahí va la palabrota de turno) un espectrograma, van a ver que la calidad de esa [a] es totalmente diferente al mismo sonido en medio de palabra, si va seguido por [sV] (Quiero decir 's + vocal', ya que si a esa [s] la sigue una consonante, esa [s] cierra sílaba anterior y volvemos al problema original.  Tenemos claramente el dato de que esa palabra es plural, sin dudas, aunque los nativos no se den cuenta (que es la definición de cambio automático).

Es que en español llamamos a un sonido 'el mismo', aún cuando en otro idioma daría como resultado palabras con significado absolutamente diferente. Lo más claro son las vocales, ya que tenemos solamente 5 y nos sobra espacio para vocales intermedias, como en inglés.

Estoy hablando de pronunciación real y no prescriptiva. Las [j] tienen problemas más graves, y las s/r son de reirse.


----------



## Wandering JJ

Keahi said:


> Hola Wandering.
> El diccionario al que aludes ha recogido la pronunciación sin "J" final, pero no es una pronunciación correcta, es una cuestión de acento regional, tal como en "Usté" (Usted) y muchos otros ejemplos.
> Un abrazo.


Hola Keahi,
Gracias por contestar tan detalladamente.
Un saludo.


----------



## Lurrezko

duvija said:


> Estoy hablando de pronunciación real y no prescriptiva. Las [j] tienen problemas más graves, y las s/r son de reirse.



¿Y qué nos ocurre con la jota, Duvi? La mía es muy velar, lo normal en el norte de España, pero es cierto que en el habla apresurada (la habitual, nadie habla como si pronunciara el discurso de ingreso en la RAE) tiendo a comérmela o al menos a suavizarla al final de palabra. Reloj, boj, carcaj, tampoco hay tantas que acaben con jota, de hecho.


----------



## Keahi

Conozco el Espectograma pero hasta ahora solo lo había visto utilizarse en el campo electrónico. De las cosas que uno se entera aquí. Este foro es una maravilla.
Volviendo al tema. ¿Pero eso que mencionas no se llama acento regional?
Según lo que dices, en América la palabra correcta sería "Sapato", cuando en realidad es "Zapato".
O "Güevo" en lugar de Huevo, (del hilo de hace unos días).
El hecho de que millones de personas pronunciemos "Sapato" no es razón suficiente para decir que es correcta. ¿No crees?


----------



## Lurrezko

Keahi said:


> El hecho de que millones de personas pronunciemos "Sapato" no es razón suficiente para decir que es correcta. ¿No crees?



Sólo algunos hablantes peninsulares (la mitad norte, a grandes rasgos) diferenciamos caza de casa cuando pronunciamos. Vendremos a ser unos 20 millones de personas, más o menos: el 5% de los hispanohablantes. ¿Dices que el otro 95% no habla bien su idioma?

Un saludo


----------



## inib

Keahi said:


> Conozco el Espectograma pero hasta ahora solo lo había visto utilizarse en el campo electrónico. De las cosas que uno se entera aquí. Este foro es una maravilla.
> Volviendo al tema. ¿Pero eso que mencionas no se llama acento regional?
> Según lo que dices, en América la palabra correcta sería "Sapato", cuando en realidad es "Zapato".
> O "Güevo" en lugar de Huevo, (del hilo de hace unos días).
> El hecho de que millones de personas pronunciemos "Sapato" no es razón suficiente para decir que es correcta. ¿No crees?


Hello Keahi,
I hope you'll forgive me for replying in English, but this might be getting too complicated for me to express in Spanish. If I'm not misinterpreting all this, I don't think the discussion is about what is pronounced in certain areas/whether that particular pronunciation is acceptable/advisable or not. I think it's about those very minimal differences that I personally can't perceive either in English or Spanish, but I have good reason to believe that exist. That's why I'd love to learn more about them, even if I may be getting way out of my depth.
 I trust that Duvija knows what she's talking about, and being her "beligerante" self, I hope she'll convince the mods to allow her to teach us all a bit .


----------



## Keahi

Bueno lo repetiré.
Si en América pronunciamos mayoritariamente "Sapato", no es correcto.
A mis amigos, muchas veces tengo que decirles "No sin, Sien. Sí, Sien con se". En realidad quiero decir "Cien con ce".
Lo mismo pasa con la mayoría de personas que conozco en España que en lugar de decir "Llave dicen Yave".
Lo que digo es que la pronunciación no es correcta.
Un abrazo.


----------



## Lurrezko

Bueno, pues yo pienso lo contrario. Según la RAE (española, curiosamente), el seseo hispanoamericano no entraña el menor problema. Sólo faltaría (y eso lo digo yo), siendo como es la pronunciación abrumadoramente mayoritaria en el mundo hispanohablante.

*seseo*. 
*2.* El seseo es general en toda Hispanoamérica y, en España, lo es en Canarias y en parte de Andalucía, y se da en algunos puntos de Murcia y Badajoz. También existe seseo entre las clases populares de Valencia, Cataluña, Mallorca y el País Vasco, cuando hablan castellano, y se da asimismo en algunas zonas rurales de Galicia. El seseo meridional español (andaluz y canario) y el hispanoamericano gozan de total aceptación en la norma culta.



Pero, como apunta inib, de lo que versa el hilo es de los diferentes alófonos y la casuística de la pronunciación de los diferentes sonidos (en este caso la jota) según sea su posición en la frase.

Un saludo


----------



## inib

Lurrezko said:


> Pero, como apunta inib, de lo que versa el hilo es de los diferentes alófonos y la casuística de la pronunciación de los diferentes sonidos (en este caso la jota) según sea su posición en la frase.
> 
> Un saludo


JO, ¡qué bien me lo has parafraseado! Ojalá yo lo hubiera podido expresar así .


----------



## k-in-sc

You have to admit that the seseo makes people horrible spellers 
And we could just sit around listening to Lurrezko talk all day ...


----------



## duvija

Keahi said:


> Bueno lo repetiré.
> Si en América pronunciamos mayoritariamente "Sapato", no es correcto.
> A mis amigos, muchas veces tengo que decirles "No sin, Sien. Sí, Sien con se". En realidad quiero decir "Cien con ce".
> Lo mismo pasa con la mayoría de personas que conozco en España que en lugar de decir "Llave dicen Yave".
> Lo que digo es que la pronunciación no es correcta.
> Un abrazo.



La pronunciación es totalmente correcta. Si por aquí tratáramos de decirlo estilo ciertas zonas de España, nos largarían la carcajada en la cara. A lo sumo, lo 'incorrecto' sería escribir con 'z' algo que se pronuncia como 's'. Pero no vamos a cambiar la ortografía, no?

Creo que ya te vas a dar cuenta de la diferencia entre 'prescriptivo' y 'descriptivo'. El hecho de que algo se escriba de alguna manera, no implica que esa es la pronunciación ( o sintaxis, o semántica, o lo que sea que estemos estudiando). Sí, es cosa 'regional' pero esto no tiene nada que ver con 'correcto'. ¿Me expliqué?
Quiero decir que en realidad 'correcto/a' como definición de algo, no funciona para los idiomas.


----------



## Keahi

Y no te quito razón Lurrezco.
La RAE lo dice, dice muchas cosas, pero sigue estando mal pronunciada una Z cuando se habla una "S".
Igual que una Ll cambiada por "Y".
La pregunta inicial fue: ¿Cómo se pronuncia una J seguida de una L o R?
Inib lo de "Beligerante" no fue mío y yo lo entendí como una broma y creo Duvija también.
En fin la conversión ha sido divertida y provechosa. Aunque en esto supongo que no nos pondremos de acuerdo.
Un abrazo.


----------



## duvija

Lurrezko said:


> ¿Y qué nos ocurre con la jota, Duvi? La mía es muy velar, lo normal en el norte de España, pero es cierto que en el habla apresurada (la habitual, nadie habla como si pronunciara el discurso de ingreso en la RAE) tiendo a comérmela o al menos a suavizarla al final de palabra. Reloj, boj, carcaj, tampoco hay tantas que acaben con jota, de hecho.



Sí, nuestras 'j' se pasean desde lo velar a lo alveolar. Y depende de las vocales que las rodean. En final de palabra, pasan a /s/, y aclaro, pasan a la [s] que se pronuncia en la zona donde estemos discutiendo. Tanto pasa a [s], que hay 'back formations', o sea analizamos los sonidos después de pensar en la pronunciación. 

Digamos, creo que alguna vez ya dije que mi papá era relojero. El 99% de los clientes, traían a arreglar el _'relóh'_. (Los más esmerados, decían '_relós_'). Como el sonido  es como describimos fonéticamente el sonido de nuestras /s/ finales, vamos hacia atrás, y en mi barrio a mi papá lo llamaban 'el _relosero_'. Esto es un 'back formation', partiendo de una pronunciación de j final, hacia lo que debería ser (pero no es) y de ahí al resilabicar/resilabificar esa misma palabra más un sufijo que comienza en vocal, tenemos la ex-j, ahora , interpretada como /s/, que da como solución 'relo*s*ero'.


----------



## inib

Keahi said:


> Inib lo de "Beligerante" no fue mío y yo lo entendí como una broma y creo Duvija también. *Lo sé, y quería apuntarme a la broma. Me habré expresado mal.*
> En fin la conversión ha sido divertida y provechosa. *Totalmente de acuerdo y todavía promete ** Un saludo*.


----------



## Lurrezko

duvija said:


> Sí, nuestras 'j' se pasean desde lo velar a lo alveolar. Y depende de las vocales que las rodean. En final de palabra, pasan a /s/, y aclaro, pasan a la [s] que se pronuncia en la zona donde estemos discutiendo. Tanto pasa a [s], que hay 'back formations', o sea analizamos los sonidos después de pensar en la pronunciación.
> 
> Digamos, creo que alguna vez ya dije que mi papá era relojero. El 99% de los clientes, traían a arreglar el _'relóh'_. (Los más esmerados, decían '_relós_'). Como el sonido  es como describimos fonéticamente el sonido de nuestras /s/ finales, vamos hacia atrás, y en mi barrio a mi papá lo llamaban 'el _relosero_'. Esto es un 'back formation', partiendo de una pronunciación de j final, hacia lo que debería ser (pero no es) y de ahí al resilabicar/resilabificar esa misma palabra más un sufijo que comienza en vocal, tenemos la ex-j, ahora , interpretada como /s/, que da como solución 'relo*s*ero'.




Qué cosas. Y aunque le dijéramos a un no nativo el tópico de que el español se pronuncia tal como se escribe, y fuera *reloj* la única palabra a emitir, sin encaje alguno en una frase, ¿cómo debería pronunciarla, con mi rotunda jota de catalán o con la tuya de uruguaya? ¿o quizá con ninguna de las dos? ¿Habrá una jota española ideal, impoluta, que debamos considerar la correcta?


----------



## Agró

Lurrezko said:


> ¿Habrá una jota española ideal, impoluta, que debamos considerar la correcta?



La jota navarra, sin duda.


----------



## Lurrezko

Agró said:


> La jota navarra, sin duda.


----------



## inib

Agró said:


> La jota navarra, sin duda.


¡Viva San Fermín!


----------



## Agró

inib said:


> ¡Viva San Fermín!



Que nos van a fulminar...


----------



## k-in-sc

Keahi said:


> La RAE lo dice, dice muchas cosas, pero sigue estando mal pronunciada una Z cuando se habla una "S".
> Igual que una Ll cambiada por "Y".


How can you go around believing the way 600 million people talk is "wrong"? Where are you getting your ideas of "right" and "wrong" when even the RAE sanctions the seseo, yeísmo, etc.?
"... Su presencia en amplias zonas, así como su creciente expansión, hacen del yeísmo un fenómeno aceptado en la norma culta."


----------



## duvija

For Lurrezko: the only good [j] is mine, of course. No, really, mine is velar, coming from Yiddish and not from Spanish. We each carry our first languages...

For k-in-sc: Your best post til now... Keep at it. Felicitaciones y adelante (a saying popular in Uruguay about 40 years ago).

For everybody: all of our [j] are right!!!! The space for the [j] is pretty large, and we go with what our neighbors do... 
I mean, as long as everybody around us understands it, we're fine.


----------



## duvija

Un favor general: cuando quieran analizar 'el mismo' sonido, traten de usar _pares mínimos _(palabras que sean idénticas en todo menos en el fon que quieran verificar). Si son palabras reales, mejor. Si no, habría que inventar un poco, (reloj rascado/lascado) pero es preferible que sean normales.
Confieso que no encuentro muchas que empiecen con r/l y funcionen después de _reloj_. Algo como reloj ruso/reloj luso. Si las pronuncian, van a ver que eso no tiene [j] ni por casualidad, pero que tampoco es la misma antes de r/l. 

Sugerencia para quien inició este hilo: todo  lo que digas para la /s/ final, te sirve para la [j]. (Puede preocuparte el hecho de definir un mismo sonido para dos grafías distintas, pero así es). Y si te escuchás a vos mismo - o a cualquier youtube - te vas a dar cuenta que esa /s/ final cambia increíblemente según la consonante que la sigue. 
También tendrías que probar con otras consonantes que siguen a la jota. Reloj bueno/malo/poderoso, etc. Todo el alfabeto.


----------



## Pinairun

Reloj roto, reloj lujoso. 

Tengo un compañero andaluz que es incapaz de pronunciar _reloj _con su jota final;  le sale "relod" de todas todas. Sin embargo, dice perfectamente _relojes_. ¿Se sale de los parámetros habituales?


----------



## Keahi

Hola.
A ver, hace unos mensajes atrás dije que yo repito lo que a mi me enseñaron, "El castellano se lee tal como se escribe". Fue lo que me dijo mi maestra y que además la propia RAE defiende.
Es la única explicación que encuentro a nuevas (y horrorosas) palabras incluídas en el diccionario.
¿Por qué no escribir Whisky, aunque la gente lo pronuncie Güisqui? pues no, RAE dice que obedece a la pronunciación del habla en español (castellano).
¿Por qué  Cederrón, cruasán, bumerán, baipás (peor imposible), magacín, y un triste etc. ?
La respuesta está en el principio más antiguo que tiene el castellano y por ende la Academia:
"..._*podemos inferir la primera regla del ortografía castellana: que así  tenemos de escribir como pronunciamos, y pronunciar como escribimos*_..." (Antonio de Nebrija).
Bueno, para finalizar el equivalente en inglés:
Cuando en clase decimos, "As good as gold" mi profesora dice: No, no. No digan "Ass".
Ha sido divertido señores, pero repito que no creo que nos pongamos de acuerdo.
Buenos días para todos.
Keahi.


----------



## k-in-sc

I think you're missing the point: that each letter *unavoidably* encompasses a range of sounds. But the ranges are much narrower and there is much less overlap than in English.


----------



## Keahi

No señor, no creo haber perdido (no perdío) el punto, lo que he dicho es  para explicar (no esplicar) lo que RAE dice para justificar la  deformación de las palabras originales cuando pasan al idioma castellano  y va en respuesta a "...when even the RAE sanctions...".
Bien, el  tema es que en castellano se pronuncia lo que está escrito. Ya he puesto  lo que mi profesora le decía a un compañero de clase acerca de su  nombre Jarold - Harold.
Pues, charlando con amigos anoche me contaron  sobre una "clásica" de un maestro de la Complutense en Madrid. A sus  alumnos, para sorpenderlos, él suele soltar un "Chaquespeare" y repite eso  "El español (castellano) se lee tal como se escribe". 
"Las palabras extranjeras un hispanohablante las pronuncia tal como están escritas". Suele repetir.

Supongo que Caballero Negro estará pensando "La que se ha liado (no liao) por una inocente pregunta.
Un abrazo.


----------



## ACQM

Keahi said:


> No señor, no creo haber perdido (no perdío) el punto, lo que he dicho es  para explicar (no esplicar) lo que RAE dice para justificar la  deformación de las palabras originales cuando pasan al idioma castellano  y va en respuesta a "...when even the RAE sanctions...".
> Bien, el  tema es que en castellano se pronuncia lo que está escrito. Ya he puesto  lo que mi profesora le decía a un compañero de clase acerca de su  nombre Jarold - Harold.
> Pues, charlando con amigos anoche me contaron  sobre una "clásica" de un maestro de la Complutense en Madrid. A sus  alumnos, para sorpenderlos, él suele soltar un "Chaquespeare" y repite eso  "El español (castellano) se lee tal como se escribe".
> "Las palabras extranjeras un hispanohablante las pronuncia tal como están escritas". Suele repetir.
> 
> Supongo que Caballero Negro estará pensando "La que se ha liado (no liao) por una inocente pregunta.
> Un abrazo.



Pero todo eso es un simplificación burda. Todos los dialectos del español son aceptables y eso incluye aquellas que sistemáticamente eliminan los onidos de ciertas consonantes. Pensar de otra manera es mirarse mucho el ombligo, y de esa manera tampoco tendrían que ser aceptables los dialectos seseantes como el tuyo, ¿no? ¿O sólo habla bien el que habla como tú? ¿y la hache también la pronunciamos? ¿En ciertos dialectos se hace, claro que son los mismos que eliminan las eses finales?

Porque hasta donde yo recuerdo se intentaba escribir lo que se dice y no al contrario, puesto que el lenguaje oral es anterior al escrito y intentar sostener lo contrario es no entender que la lengua es un ente vivo que los diccionarios no pueden contener en su totalidad.

Sobre como pronuncies tú los nombres propios no hispanos, no es el motivo de este hilo. Es motivo para que te llamen snob, pero no para comentarios en este hilo.


----------



## Keahi

Eso es un comentario típico de la RAE que suele contradecirse en un mismo párrafo.
Esto que has puesto:
_Porque hasta donde yo recuerdo se intentaba escribir lo que se dice y no  al contrario, puesto que el lenguaje oral es anterior al escrito y  intentar sostener lo contrario es no entender que la lengua es un ente  vivo que los diccionarios no pueden contener en su totalidad._
Es lo que he estado intentando decir.
Hasta el momento en este hilo, se había desviado un poco el tema de la pregunta inicial, pero si me preguntan en qué me baso para afirmar que algo está mal pronunciado, debo responder para que no crean que son ocurrencias mías. Pero creo que el diálogo se mantenía con altura.
Cada uno tiene derecho a discrepar conmigo y por eso hace un rato que había intentado despedirme, porque esto de estar repitiendo mis argumentos es algo que desgasta. También yo tengo derecho a dar mi opinión. ¿O no?
Bueno Chica, en cuanto a lo que pienses de mí, me importa realmente un pimiento.
Buena semana señores.


----------



## Guajara-Mirim

¿Hablando de* jota *aprovecho para preguntarles si una jota puede pronunciarse como una *x*? (No es una broma en absoluto, lo juro). Otra vez yo estaba escuchando una música cuando el cantante dijo *dejarte* lo que me sonó como de*X*arte. ¿Alguien me lo podría explicar por favor?  P.D: No se enfaden y enojen muchachos, estamos aquí para ver otras otros enfoques de la lengua castellana y más precisamente la pronunciación de la jota.


----------



## k-in-sc

And I have to say that I think the teacher who insisted on pronouncing poor Harold's name the way it was written was very rude.
This discussion of J's reminds me of one of the first telenovelas I ever watched, set in Miami but with actors from all over, of course. One of the characters was named Jackie and every one of her "relatives" pronounced her name differently


----------



## duvija

k-in-sc said:


> And I have to say that I think the teacher who insisted on pronouncing poor Harold's name the way it was written was very rude.
> This discussion of J's reminds me of one of the first telenovelas I ever watched, set in Miami but with actors from all over, of course. One of the characters was named Jackie and every one of her "relatives" pronounced her name differently



And I agree. You shouldn't tell people how to pronounce their own name! I'm afraid I wouldn't have liked that teacher at all... and her theory of ' spelling pronunciation', is very old and outdated.


----------



## Keahi

Me parece que me han entendido mal, los profesores utilizaban los nombres de esas personas porque era lo que tenían a mano y pronunciaban según estaba escrito "Arold y chaquespeare".
Duvija has dado en el clavo, yo soy un anticuado, no me gusta cambiar lo que funciona, sin embargo no creo que pasado de moda pues las reglas están vigentes.
No quiero repetir más mis argumentos ni volver a colocar enlaces de lo que dicen los propios miembros de RAE, porque supongo que a ustedes también les cansa.
Nuevamente anoche hice la prueba con amigos, les pedí que escribieran Zapallo (pero yo pronuncio Sapayo), mis amigos no conocen el Zapallo y todos al escucharme escriben así "Sapayo" ¿y qué les digo?, ¿Que tienen faltas ortográficas o que estoy pronunciando mal?
A una persona que no tiene el castellano como primer idioma, ¿cómo se lo explicas?
¿Le pones todas las variantes de pronunciación de una misma palabra de acuerdo al lugar en que se habla o simplemente le dices la regla general? Tengo curiosidad.
Guajara-Mirim perdona que no responda a tu pregunta, no lo hago porque creo que la J siempre debe pronunciarse como J y no como X, pero como no soy un profesional de las letras, lo mimso en la actualidad más reciente las cosas han cambiado y yo no me he enterado. Y según otras personas que han escrito aquí, estoy equivocado.
Espero que alguien más te pueda ayudar con la solución a tu inquietud. Seguro que sí.
Un abrazo.


----------



## Lurrezko

Naturalmente que todo el mundo tiene derecho a tener su opinión, pero a mí me resulta algo llamativa la cerrazón con la que tú te mantienes en la tuya, vaya lo anterior sin ningún ánimo de ofensa. Hasta entrar en este hilo, parece que hay cosas sobre este tema que desconocías: según tu propia confesión, alguna tan básica como la existencia de espectrogramas que miden estas cuestiones. El espectrograma nos dice que la jota no siempre se pronuncia igual, lo mismo que les ocurre al resto de sonidos en español. Y esto no es una opinión, es un puro dato científico. A mí me resulta llamativo, como digo, que ante estos conocimientos fascinantes que nos brinda la fonología uno decida hacer oídos sordos y parapetarse en lo que le enseñó la maestra de su escuela hace varias décadas. O esgrimir a Nebrija, que viene a ser como esgrimir a Miguel Servet en un hilo sobre anatomía.

Un saludo


----------



## Keahi

Caramba¡¡¡ A ese Servet tampoco lo conozco. ¡¡¡Que ignorancia la mía!!!
Para dejar por fin de escribir en este hilo, la jota siempre se pronuncia, Lurrezco que no es ningún estrecho lo dice mediante espectrograma.
Duvija lo explicó con lujo de detalles, diciendo que la Z puede pronunciarse S, lo mismo pasa con la C, pero ella dijo que la jota a veces pasa a ser una S.
Lo de Ll y la Y, fueron cosas mías, así que por favor no lo tomen en cuenta.
Lo mismo que lo de Nebrija y el profesor Amando de Miguel, por favor no sea tomado en cuenta, ya que lo escribí yo. Bórrenlo de su memoria, si son tan amables.
Dicho esto, espero que todos tengamos una buena tarde y que disfrutemos de todo lo que este foro puede brindar.
Keahi.


----------



## k-in-sc

A sound spectogram shows how sounds are pronounced, not just that they are pronounced.


----------



## duvija

Creo que la respuesta al problema de 'el español es un idioma fonético' (mal uso de palabras para decir: se lee como se escribe) es mirar otros idiomas. Si pongo el ejemplo del inglés, que muchos conocen, se darán cuenta que NO< que no es necesario que un idioma sea 'fonético' para poder leerse. Pero vayamos más allá y lleguemos al chino (o a cualquier idioma pictográfico). Supongo que nadie va a decir que los habitantes de China no pueden leer, o que la literatura china está por debajo de las que tienen grafías cercanas al sonido. Pensemos en el árabe, thai, o cualquier otro idioma no indoeuropeo.

Según tu maestra, (copio y pego) "El castellano se lee tal como se escribe". El hecho de que alguien haya dicho eso, no lo hace verdadero. Como tampoco debe ser cierto que vos mismo lo creés. A esta altura me parece que te estás revolcando de risa, al hacer que se te den tantas respuestas a algo bastante infantil. Si querés, podés poner la duda en el Café Cultural, y podríamos reirnos todos juntos.


----------



## Keahi

Snob, cerrado, infantil.
A pesar de que he pedido que se olviden de lo que he dicho, parece que no me van a dejar en paz con los calificativos.
De acuerdo, si alguno de ustedes tiene gancho con los moderadores, que yo soy nuevo aquí, pídale por favor que elimine todas mis respuestas a este hilo.
Yo seguiré con mi vida de lo más tranquilo y ustedes espero que tengan una feliz vida también.
Adiós a este hilo.
¿De acuerdo?


----------



## Guajara-Mirim

¿Entonces es una pura ilusión que tuve? Yo juraría haber oído la* jota *pronunciarse como una *x*...  Añado que el cantante es Puertorriqueño (debe ser por eso que la jota cambia, ¿no?)


----------

